# Anybody got a good source for T-6 bits



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I got a truckload of computers today and have been
ripping them apart and broke my T-6 bit for the hard
drives, I am tired of buying sets for that one bit.
Does anyone know where I can get the T-6 bits seperate,
or a good bit that will last?
Thanks. Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 8, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Torx-Drill-Bit-Point-Size-T6-Bit-Length-2-In_W0QQitemZ140140075040QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 8, 2007)

jimdoc said:


> I got a truckload of computers today and have been
> ripping them apart and broke my T-6 bit for the hard
> drives, I am tired of buying sets for that one bit.
> Does anyone know where I can get the T-6 bits seperate,
> ...



Check with a bolt and nut supply house. Look for one in the yellow pages Not your local hardware store-----but a store that specializes in fasteners. They usually have large numbers of individual bits for a reasonable price. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Jim,

I got tired of replacing mine too, so I just started using my dremel to cut a slot into the top of the screws. This allows you to remove the screws with a normal slotted screwdriver.

Steve


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Aug 8, 2007)

Sears carries them. Locally, they are about $6 ea.

Oooops! Sorry, I didn't read closely. Sears does not sell the bits individually, just the handled drivers.


----------



## junkelly (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought my micro bits from Wiha tools. You can choose only the bits you want. I personally got torx sizes T3-T9 and phillips #00 and 000. With the handle and case, it was about $25. You will need the handle as these bits don't fit in the standard 1/4 inch drivers. I've seen them for cheaper, but was and am happy with my purchase.

http://www.wihatools.com/700seri/757serie.htm
-junkelly


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody.
I ordered a catalog from Wiha, that looks like they have quality tools.
Everything made in China is junk, their tools are made in Germany.
Hopefully they will last, and I will order extras of the ones that seem
to always break just in case.
Steve,
Do you slot the T-6 size also?, that seems to be pretty small to do that.
I know I need new glasses, but still that seems like it would be tough.
I have also drilled out the screws, but alot of times I am working on the stuff when I have to keep the noise down.
Thanks. Jim


----------



## tlcarrig (Feb 22, 2008)

AutoZone, NAPA or Adavaced for single bits.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2008)

Snap On or Mac tools.


----------



## Irons (Feb 22, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Jim,
> 
> I got tired of replacing mine too, so I just started using my dremel to cut a slot into the top of the screws. This allows you to remove the screws with a normal slotted screwdriver.
> 
> Steve




I like that idea.

The engineers that designed the Hard Drives didn't plan for them being taken apart. 

I bought mine at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 22, 2008)

Torx bits were designed to be Torque limiting (they would destroy themselves before the part or threads got stripped)

That's why they are used in Hard drives.


----------

